# Dreadnought



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A DN has been placed up for bid on the Auction Sie :

http://www.watchbay.co.uk


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sorry to here your not happy with it Griff, hope it finds a good home.

There's one on ebay as well!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Pg.

I said on TZ before I was banned there without warning, that there were some things about it I wasn't keen on, such as the ridiculously thick back. It doesn't wear comfortable on the wrist for me, like some other big watches, that are more curved to better sit on a wrist, and I hate the bracelet. You only find out if you really like a watch though when you try it, and wear it. It's just not for me, but some will like it that's for sure!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

banned
















What the hell is going on!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear you weren't happy with it Griff, you will sell it very very easily I'm sure - just look forward to the next one!

Out of curiosity what did you not like about the bracelet?

Si


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I just think it looks too coarse, and chequered looking. I prefer an oyster style or some of the Oris type straps, but not as I say, the chequered type. Just a matter of taste Si. I just don't like it very much. I also think it looks like a smaller watch in a big case., and that the luminous dial looks very small in the dark compared to the actual watch. I posted all that on TZ some time ago, and have not just said it in light of being banned.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Being banned was a bit extreme then wasn't it


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Griff, haven't you stated somewhere that you have a 6.5" wrist circumference? If thats the case, with a watch of the Dreadnought's size and style, I can quite understand the concerns about how it sits on your wrist compared to some other large diameter watches.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I had been on the waiting list for a DN, but was never totally sure about it. It seems to be absolutely first class construction going on owners reports etc. But with a 71/4 or so wrist I just wasn't sure if I would wear it for long and de-registered fairly early. I regretted it a few times but overall I think I made the right decision, the Czech Air Force seems much more like a long term prospect for me.

Although I thought, from descriptions and photos, the bracelet was one of the best I had seen, a lot of owners seem unsure about it.

Looked at a few Rolex recently: is it just me or are some of the bracelets on Rolex sports watches crap?


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Thanks Pg.
> 
> I said on TZ before I was banned there without warning, that there were some things about it I wasn't keen on, such as the ridiculously thick back. It doesn't wear comfortable on the wrist for me, like some other big watches, that are more curved to better sit on a wrist, and I hate the bracelet. You only find out if you really like a watch though when you try it, and wear it. It's just not for me, but some will like it that's for sure!


You were banned for trying to revive old squabbles from here on TZ-UK Griff and create bad feeling. You were warned about it but you continued.

Nobody likes to upset and lose a customer Griff but rather that than have you upset many customers. If you didn't like the Dreadnought, you could have returned it for a full refund within 3 days of receipt but I suppose the back would have already been off and the spanners inside it by then.

Toodle Pip,

Eddie


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Si,

I don't own a Rolex, but have two good friends who do. I can honestly say the bracelet on the latest Invicta sub pisses the Rolex one into the wind. Don't get me wrong, I like Rolex, but I think some of the bracelets are ***** in relation to the cost of the watches.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I just love your sense of humour Andy, you old " bugger "


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Garry: likewise re bracelets. To be honest, maybe excepting the clasp. Roy's oysters, the ones that go on the O&Ws, are probably better.

Why don't they make an effort?

Si


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't know Si, they MUST have had comments come back to them by now. Probably too busy resting on their laurels I expect.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

...............Confused.......


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Foggy,

How are you?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter I delete what I see as offensive.

I have deleted Andy's too as it has upset you.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

It's a fair comment, Roy. Why can Andy & Griff get away with the insults all of the time but we can't respond ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Gaz,

I posted this in repsonce to Andy. Just a lighthearted come back:

Funny you should mention that Mavica-boy. You and griff seemed pretty cosey earlier when i saw you in the back of his Skoda with the windows all misted up. Or was it on the back of your Nazi Chicken chaser i cant remember.

But it was deleted (as this post will almost certainly be). But Andy's dig at me and Foggy was left. I rest my case.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

Why not call this a forum for customers to have there say. Because i'm not a customer i cannot have my say. Andy's posts had been in the thread a good 20 minutes. Mine was on for less than 2 minutes. Over moderated forums suck. No wonder this place gets no posts other than ones to slagg people off.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Alright GS,

Sorry, can't help but find all this very amusing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy responded to a P*** taking post by Gspotter about you and him taking much pleasure in Griffs plight.

No one gets away with personel insults.

I do not understand why two people fall out with each other and everyone else has to get involved until it gets into a mass brawl.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> Nazi Chicken chaser


 Coowell









I'm going to have a number plate made up tomorrow with that written on it.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> No one gets away with personel insults


With all due respect, Roy, that's bollocks and you know it. Think back and you'll know that's just not true.

I've had my say - now, please remove my posting rights before I say a whole lot more.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy it is true. I do not read every post. It is up to the members to ask me to delete them if they want. I would not have to delete anything if people had more respect.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've obviously missed things here, or they were deleted before I read them - shame so much arguing is going on. I like GS and Foggy, never argued with either, found comments from both usefull.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

> This forum has not been heavily moderated.
> 
> Very true


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The truth is that Gspotter has it in for Griff and Andy.

I know this and others do too. Any sign of trouble and he jumps in trying to make it worse.

You have missed a lot Gary and to be honest you are the lucky one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody hell it's all kicking off again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is and look at who is causing it.

Half of this thread should have been on a different forum anyway.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr Platts,

You've done your bit of banning for the day, and had your little say.

Keep your justifications to your own forum TZ.

I decided I didn't like the DN after a while, so I am getting rid of it.

I've moved on from you, and your forum.

You'd be better served to do the same, and please don't suggest what I posted may have upset some of your customers.......don't make me laugh chum


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Yes, I was off for about 3 weeks, so missed plenty I expect - still, a shame about the personal stuff - arguments are fine, even amusing, but personal stuff is iffy.

I 've seen many things where I've held my tongue in the past and remained polite ( I think ). The problem is, it's just too easy to take the typed stuff wrong, you can't express things the same as you can by chatting or in person.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If only we were all like you Garry,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Next in the series can be seen over at TZ.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

We look forward to it.........


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do we buggery


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

When you joining Andy, you just used our most coveted word......


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I suppose Eddie can take some pride in the fact that the last watch to cause this sort of contoversy here was the Rolx Submariner.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, Me!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> When you joining Andy, you just used our most coveted word......


 I thought I was already in


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Get the signature baby.............


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> caused one of our most respected members not to post anymore


Who's that ? Louis ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No You,


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Mr Platts,
> 
> You've done your bit of banning for the day, and had your little say.
> 
> ...


 I have to justify nothing to you Griff. You were warned and ignored it. You call it "speaking your mind", I see it as stirring it.

You say you see things as they are but really, you see them as Griff wants them to be.

Toodle Pip,

Eddie


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Are you coming back Foggy....??


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get back to your own forum chum and try getting on with a life


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not you Garry mate!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

No probs Griff...........


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Get back to your own forum chum and try getting on with a life


 I will go back there now Griff, why don't you try it?































Eddie


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well.........you'll get your ass kissed there then wont you


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> No You


Oh, ok. For the record though, G had nothing to do with that decision. We all know that.

As an aside, what the chat room did enable though, is this - It enabled forum members, who are too polite to post direct personal insults on a public forum, the opportunity to vent what they really felt about others who, themselves, didn't restrain from publically slagging off others. That avenue closed, and this has now undoubtedly spilled over to a greater degree on these very fora.

Personal note to Roy : I've said my piece. No offence meant & none should be taken. Just felt I should put my points forward publically as too much is said via PM's, which just ends up winding people up.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Personal note to Roy : I've said my piece. No offence meant & none should be taken.


Of course not Foggy, I look on you and many others on here as good friends.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

I would suggest deleting all the silly and personal posts here, and those I was silly enough to reply to also. The schoolboy stuff is just a boring croc of crap, not worthy of any breath!!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Good Evening fellow forum members,

I trust that you all had a good day? Fantastic weather down south, but a bit nippy.

Good to see that one of our own top forum members has decided that his personal opinion on what he likes and dislikes, has held sway over hype. I commend him for his honesty, especially as he appears to have been castigated and silenced, on the other place, for voicing his own opinion.

Well done Griff!


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Well.........you'll get your ass kissed there then wont you


 Thank you for showing everyone the sort of behaviour which got you banned Griff. Soon, you won't be welcome anywhere.

Eddie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh dear









Roy,

Perhaps this thread has served its purpose?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter Wrote :



> No wonder this place gets no posts


Maybe we should have a "Shed" forum then.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Roy said:


> Gspotter Wrote :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The shed is a British institution. A place to store all your contraband and escape the nagging wife! The shed is where you store all the watches you don't want 'er indoors to know you've bought.

Eddie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have heard of quite a few husbands ending up living in their sheds.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy Mac,

Thankyou!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Next.......................!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Eddie,

I can't afoard a DN. Any free samples?

Other than that, I have nothing vaguely useful to say on the subject and will, therefore, keep my mouth shut on this thread.

Go on, give us a DN


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

All 200 sold now Stan but Griff might give you his, he doesn't seem to like it since he got banned.









Eddie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Eddie,

Oh well, I buy another Poljot then









Not as well made as the DN but good enough for a working class lad like me.

I just pick 'cause I like 'em 

Griff's not a bad lad, just an enthusiast.

I'm keeping a watchful eye on your site, I may even buy something









Don't tell Roy, to him I am loyal without reserve. But you do have some nice stuff 

Be seeing you,

Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Your not a bad lad either Stan, and twice the man above you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Griff,

I don't want to get into this fight. I like you Griff, I don't know Eddie at all, yet.

Please forgive me if I don't get into this arguement.

I do respect Roy for the way he's looked after me as a customer. I have found Roy's support and carring attitude to be almost unique, he really gives a damn about his customers and their love of wristwatches.

I love my old ones and like to wear them, that's what they were made for. If Roy can help me make my vintage watches respectable on the wrist, he will.

This is his forum and he deserves respect, it is his home and we don't have the right to insult his hospitality, any of us.

Just my thoughts, no offense to any member but true respect to our host.

And to this forum.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm just catching up...

Foggy said



> QUOTEcaused one of our most respected members not to post anymore


 and


> Who's that ? Louis ?


Great sense of humour. FOGGY COME BACK


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

No prob.

I just want the personal crap to stop also, and for certain people to let matters drop and get a life.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Louis!!!

He's my best mate


----------

